

IPad app for Stack Overflow - brainless
http://stacktraceapp.com/

======
guynamedloren
Interestingly, this seems like one of those concepts that just doesn't make
sense as an app. Perhaps I'm missing a use case, but personally, all of my
coding is done at a computer... with a web browser... where Stack Overflow
already exists, just milliseconds away. I couldn't see myself using this app
as an effective replacement.

My workflow goes like this:

 _code > hit a problem > google it > open first result (usually SO) > learn
(and possibly copy chunk of code) > return to text editor_

Where does the app fit into this workflow? How does the app improve my
workflow?

Genuinely curious how this would benefit anyone. Is it meant to sit next to a
monitor? Is it meant for those who use an iPad as a coding device? Is it meant
for casual browsing of Stack Overflow?

~~~
zoul
I like to browse some of the Stack Exchange sites simply to educate myself.
From this viewpoint an iPad app makes sense, although I would welcome a write
API, too.

~~~
jpdoctor
> _From this viewpoint an iPad app makes sense_

Why is the browser insufficient?

~~~
zoul
The app’s UI is tailored for the device and therefore more convenient, if just
by a small margin. I’m happy to pay €4 for that.

------
richbradshaw
Overall, it's lovely, but a few small things would improve it massively:

1\. Be able to see all the questions I've asked - I often ask something hard,
and later need to reference the answers. It would be much easier to use if
this info was easy to access.

2\. Be able to see all questions from my tags in one view - I usually view SO
in that way, scroll around till I find questions that interest me and either
read the answers or ask something.

3\. Be able to sort by date/most voted/ etc - sometimes I just want to learn -
high rated questions are usually of interest. Other times I want to answer
questions, so sorting by date/low votes is useful too!

Shame the API doesn't allow write access, maybe one day!

~~~
thelbane
You provided great arguments for 1 and 2. Adding a "my questions" view and an
"all my tags" view are certainly worth considering and wouldn't be difficult
to implement. Number 3 is actually implemented already. Once you select a tag
or view all questions, pull the detail view down to reveal search and sort
controls. We're considering showing these controls by default as users are not
finding them.

Thank you for the great feedback and we're glad you're enjoying consuming SO
content in a new way!

EDIT: Also, as soon as the Stack Exchange API supports write access, we'll be
all over that.

~~~
richbradshaw
Ah, see what you mean about the details. The questions and tags would really
make this app brilliant - I was surprised when I first used it that they
weren't there.

Good luck with this - it's filling a niche that really needs filling!

------
cageface
Nice looking UI.

I think it's interesting and fairly ironic that using stock UI widgets in an
iOS app is becoming more and more the mark of the amateur.

~~~
lis
Which is very unfortunate. A common set of UI widgets, used for within the
right context, are what I like about iOS. I don't want to re-learn how a
widget works with every new app.

~~~
cageface
The fact that users tolerate and even encourage of flashy but inconsistent and
impractical UI design says a lot about just how important most mobile apps are
to their users.

------
rplnt
It took me a while to realize title isn't speaking about some IP-related app.
HN's automatic title capitalization really isn't a good idea.

------
zoul
Congratulations, this is a very nice app. Finally somebody did more than just
an ugly barebones iOS wrapper on top of the API. I just wish I had a similar
app for the whole Stack Exchange.

~~~
piotrbyzia
@zoul I'm a creator of StackReader for iPad ( <http://stackreaderapp.com/>)
with all SE sites. It'll be in App Store soon, if you can't wait, feel free to
sign up for beta testing ;-)

~~~
true_religion
Can you show us some screenshots?

------
e-dard
Is it just me, or is using a proportional font for the code snippets not
ideal?

Personally, I can't stand writing/reading code displayed in a proportional
font.

------
kmfrk
The design on this is gorgeous, but it really needs some screenshots of the
biggest concern: the writing screen.

Are there Markdown buttons available, or am I going to play finger Twister to
reach the backticks, brackets, and asterisks?

~~~
e-dard
The SO API is read-only, so I assume this app won't allow you to submit
questions/answers/comments etc.

~~~
BenBBB
Here's a post about it from Kevin Montrose (API dev @ SE):
[http://kevinmontrose.com/2012/02/01/stack-exchange-
api-v2-0-...](http://kevinmontrose.com/2012/02/01/stack-exchange-api-v2-0-no-
write-access/)

------
iKnowKungFoo
Personally, I'd prefer SO update to a responsive layout and leave 3rd party
apps out of it. I wouldn't mind paying SO directly for an app, but not a 3rd
party.

------
reyan
Nice UI but the Slab Serif typeface is not suitable for reading large chunks
of text IMO.

------
gouranga
Isn't that called a web browser?

~~~
jarek
App _all_ the websites!

~~~
gouranga
Website all the apps!

------
cheshire137
For $5? I think not.

